# Confused on my rating after one night



## uberneber (Oct 26, 2014)

Had 5 trips last night and even a uber select which was a great trip and tipped me 10 bucks (didnt notice till I looked on my arm rest he slipped me the tip) Anyway, every ride I had was great and I gave a 5 star rating service in my opinion but when checking my account on the computer its showing a 4 star rating, my phone still shows a 5 star so I'm truly confused. Is there that big of an issues with the rating panel on my computer?


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

uberneber said:


> Had 5 trips last night and even a uber select which was a great trip and tipped me 10 bucks (didnt notice till I looked on my arm rest he slipped me the tip) Anyway, every ride I had was great and I gave a 5 star rating service in my opinion but when checking my account on the computer its showing a 4 star rating, my phone still shows a 5 star so I'm truly confused. Is there that big of an issues with the rating panel on my computer?


Seems the rating glitch remains. Apparantly the rating you see on your phone is the accurate read. So the UberSelect is producing something in your area?


----------



## uberneber (Oct 26, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Seems the rating glitch remains. Apparantly the rating you see on your phone is the accurate read. So the UberSelect is producing something in your area?


Yes, Uber select I did get an uber select ride last night, I'm hoping it will pick up in my area even more once more riders know about it. Only thing I don't like is taking UberX rides with an Uberselect car, but for now I'm still learning my area and need to take every ride I can get my hands on.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

anyone having a problem with ratings today; new driver have only taken 8 trips; turn on app today & my rating is very low...how can that happen in 24-48 hours with such a low trip count??? confused/worried


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> anyone having a problem with ratings today; new driver have only taken 8 trips; turn on app today & my rating is very low...how can that happen in 24-48 hours with such a low trip count??? confused/worried


I received this from Uber as part of the halloween promotional email: 10-20-14

From now on, partners are required to maintain the following ratings:


4.3 or better in your first 25 trips (beginning today)
4.6 or better for your most recent 100 trips

If your rating falls below 4.6 for your most recent 100 trips:

You will be given up to two weeks to maintain a 4.6 or better rating
You may also receive an invitation to a quality improvement session with one of our top-rated partners
_________________________________________________________________________________

What rate is showing? It could be the ongoing glitch with the ratings reporting.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

so how does one figure out how to determine the rating system....is there some sort of formula to find out how PAX rated driver???

maybe its cuz my car isnt luxurious... Not driving a beamer or mercedes...


----------



## uberneber (Oct 26, 2014)

So, After two days my rating on the Uber partner app went to a 4 star also, I fail to see how I got a 4 star on five great rides....Its disturbing me somewhat. 

Dashboard rating 4 star
Uber Partner app 4 star


----------



## philasuburb (Aug 27, 2014)

uberneber said:


> So, After two days my rating on the Uber partner app went to a 4 star also, I fail to see how I got a 4 star on five great rides....Its disturbing me somewhat.
> 
> Dashboard rating 4 star
> Uber Partner app 4 star


You may have received that 1 or 2 star rating that happens to a lot of new drivers.

My ratings were low to start and then have gradually went higher. At first I didn't know why, but as I got more experienced:

- drive speed limit (its easy to drive in comfort zone when first starting, but get used to driving speed limits or right lanes on highway with safe distance from car ahead)
- mount phone on windshield
- if your car is "used" buy new floor mats or whatever to get impression its a clean car
- no radio station except when asking "anything you want to listen to?"
- many here do not provide water. I do and my rates went up. Its more a gesture, but not required.
- **Analyze anything that may lower your rating. For instance, my rating was going up and then it dropped. Fortunately my daughter pointed out a nice sports jacket I started to wear when the weather changed was, well, stinky. I washed it and my ratings went up. Something this simple could mean everything for ratings.
- If ratings do not go up, ignore the late night drunk crowd and do day drives until ratings go up.
-Know when to talk and when to shut up and drive. A moment of silence in the back seat means a quick look in rear view mirror to see if pax is on cell phone. If that's the case, only speak when spoken to. Also, I don't think it ever hurts to just start out shutting up and drive.
- if you are a smoker, never smoke in car and make sure you do not smell like smoke.
- If rider does not input destination, make sure you have another GPS available for trip enless you know for sure the best way to get to destination.
- Keep car clean on inside and out (including wheels)

**


----------



## uberneber (Oct 26, 2014)

philasuburb said:


> You may have received that 1 or 2 star rating that happens to a lot of new drivers.
> 
> My ratings were low to start and then have gradually went higher. At first I didn't know why, but as I got more experienced:
> 
> ...


If you saw my car and my service you would be scratching your head too, but I thank you for your advice. I drive privately for high end clients mostly millionaires and Uber was just some fill in weekend money. I do know how to give good services just saying.

Adding Edit: Out of 5 trips 4 drove an Uber Select car for UberX prices and I cant imagine the only Uber Select ride I get gave me a 3 star after a 10 buck tip cash that he left on my console. Just crazy.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Here, read this thread ... it will answer this for ya! 

https://uberpeople.net/threads/9-days-in-as-an-uber-driver-my-rating-is-4-57-any-advise.7221/


----------



## uberneber (Oct 26, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> Here, read this thread ... it will answer this for ya!
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/9-days-in-as-an-uber-driver-my-rating-is-4-57-any-advise.7221/


Thank you for the link! I'm not perfect and I don't think anyone is so Ill put my best foot forward and not take the rating system personally, all I can do is all I can do, we cant make everyone happy.


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

concentrate on making money and don't worry about the rating (much easier said than don)

what is uber select btw?


----------



## uberneber (Oct 26, 2014)

ivan jurgenhoff said:


> concentrate on making money and don't worry about the rating (much easier said than don)
> 
> what is uber select btw?


http://m.miami.curbed.com/archives/2014/11/14/miami-gets-upscale-uber.php


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Could be anything.
One possibility 4 riders didn't rate you at all
and the 5th one gave you a 4 star.

Some people think 4 stars is good.
Some people are nasty and low rate you just because.
If you are 50 years old and the passenger is a 20 something female you will most likely get a 4 star every time.
(don't ask me why, it's just the way it is)
Some people don't know how to use the app.
Some have no idea what those stars below the price mean and hit the 1 star without knowing what it does.

I'll give just one example that happened to me. (back in the day when you could figure it out from the old dashboard)
There is this kid I take from his apartment down to the bus stop. (he takes the bus to work)
Every day the fare comes our to be $5.95 but that morning it came out to be $6.15
So he gives me a 1 star and writes a complain to Uber that he was over charged.
Uber then sends me warning that I was accused of starting the ride early.
Of course the real reason was simple, we hit several red lights so the trip was 1 minute longer
resulting in extra $0.20


----------



## uberneber (Oct 26, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Could be anything.
> One possibility 4 riders didn't rate you at all
> and the 5th one gave you a 4 star.
> 
> ...


Wow, bummer ElectroFuzz, but actually you may be right about the age difference, my first ride was a 22 (guessing) year old female so that could of been it. I usually play Jazz lightly in the car (Most people cant complain about Jazz) and she even complimented me on the music selection, I also informed her that I'm running Spotify and she could change the music if she liked so I felt I was helpful to her in some regard. Anyway thanks for the advice well taken.


----------

